# Post Surgery Blues...



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

My poor baby boy Chewbacca was neutered and had some retained baby teeth pulled yesterday. He is a 6 month old 3 pound happy boy normally. Today he is extremely lazy, snappy and doesn't want to eat dog food. I got him to eat a little scrambled eggs for me, but that's it. Is this normal? The vet only used gas because of his size so he wasn't put to sleep. When will my baby's appetite come back?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe. Sorry to hear that. I don't have a lot of info or knowledge on this. But I would think it is probably normal after any surgical procedure, for a dog to be cranky and not have an appetite. Have you tried boiling him some chicken and some rice? I would give that a go and see how he likes it. I haven't met a dog yet that doesn't love some yummy chicken and rice 😊. I'm sure others will chime in with more tips for you. Welcome to the forum, and we'd love to see some pics of your little one😃


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

View attachment 45474
This is my sweet little baby today. He's dozing off on the couch with his toy watching some Law & Order. I wish he would eat and drink, he's worrying me. I love my baby boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Anesthetics can make them feel very nauseous, so it is normal for them to not feel like eating. Plus his mouth is going to be sore from the extractions. Offer him food, but don't worry if he doesn't want it, he will eat when he is ready.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

He is just precious! What a cutie pie 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm just concerned about his sugar. He won't let me do the nutri-cal or honey on his gums because of soreness and is not eating well. At about 3 months he had a few hypoglycemic episodes that scared my husband and daughter. They thought Chewy had died! Don't want that happening again...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

See if he will eat a little chicken or scrambled eggs, just a few bites regularly will keep his sugar levels stable. The tiny ones are always a worry. If he normally has grains in his diet then go with rice too if he likes it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree. He needs to get something in his system. The chicken and rice would def help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie was extremely ill after her spay and wouldn't eat or drink anything. I would give your vet a call and just ask them how long is an acceptable amount of time for him to fast. I always find I feel more at ease when I have a plan. For us, there was an amount of time we were going to wait and keep trying before she had to go in to get fluids intravenously. She didn't need to. 

If he isn't ready to eat solid food yet, I would try a little bit of pure pumpkin or pure yam. Anesthesia really messes with their system and it's possible that he has a really upset tummy. 

The most important thing is to make sure he stays hydrated. If he's not drinking on his own, you will need to make sure he gets a bit of water or plain pedialyte. We used a syringe for this. 

I hope he's back to normal in no time! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd go with the pedialyte too. He needs to have glucose, and other electrolytes. You may just have to give him no choice in the matter, and use a syringe. Make sure you use the 'pocket' in the side of his mouth and drip (not squirt) the solution in. He may need to be wrapped in a towel, but its for his own good.


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

I have had some luck! My hubby got Chewy to drink water out of a glass. Chewy thought he was getting to drink out of his daddy's glass so he lapped some up. Hopefully we are starting to go in the right direction now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AmyAnn said:


> I have had some luck! My hubby got Chewy to drink water out of a glass. Chewy thought he was getting to drink out of his daddy's glass so he lapped some up. Hopefully we are starting to go in the right direction now!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



That is great news! Now he just needs to work up an appetite 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Called the after hours number for the vet. He told me to keep on encouraging Chewy to eat and drink. I got him to eat some canned chicken. He has finally had enough water that he had started to urinate again so I am starting to feel a little better about his condition. 
He will only let my husband or I pick him up. He will let my 9 year old daughter pet him, but nothing else. He is growling at our 17 year old son, he just doesn't understand the meaning of gentle! Hopefully Chewy will be back to his rambunctious little self in a few days!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed your little man is feeling better soon 


X


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

View attachment 45602

Look who's perking up a little bit! My ADORABLE baby boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad i read this, Buttons is having his op tomorrow, (retained teeth and hernia). Will buy some chicken today just incase I have the same. Im very glad Chewy is ok and has come through it all unscathed. Give him a big hug from me x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Woke up this morning to Chewy acting like Chewy! He's even back to giving everybody tons of kisses! Thanks for all the help yesterday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Glad i read this, Buttons is having his op tomorrow, (retained teeth and hernia). Will buy some chicken today just incase I have the same. Im very glad Chewy is ok and has come through it all unscathed. Give him a big hug from me x
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Will say a prayer for Buttons for all to go well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AmyAnn said:


> Woke up this morning to Chewy acting like Chewy! He's even back to giving everybody tons of kisses! Thanks for all the help yesterday!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yay chewy!! So glad you're feeling better! ☀


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovelola (Mar 22, 2013)

Lola was fine when she was spayed - she couldn't of weighed more then 3lb when she was spayed....you wouldn't of been able to tell she was spayed. But our 50lb setter who got neutered had a hard time with being neutered. Slept for several days, had to hand feed him and bring his water to his mouth, my husband had to take time off work because he had to carry him out to the bathroom. Took around 5 days of this until he walked, and ate on his own. Took almost 2 weeks for him to fully return to normal. Vet said it was normal as long as the incision wasn't infected, and he wasn't sick to his stomach, still eating and drinking - said that some dogs just dont handle post op well.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Good to read that he is back to himself again now ! He is so beautiful, one of the most beautiful boys I have ever seen  <3 !!!!! It*s very normal with some downtime after surgery  Coconut oil is always a hit here when Baby isn*t feeling well..also I put some Chiaseeds in his food  and Spirulina, an Aloe vera juice, hahaha...and....I could go on for a while hahaha...  XOXOXO for your little STUNNER <3


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy's even loving on his sissy again!

He's back to being our sweet boy! Shel is glad to have her little brother back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AmyAnn said:


> Chewy's even loving on his sissy again!
> 
> He's back to being our sweet boy! Shel is glad to have her little brother back!
> 
> ...



So glad mr. Chewy is well again 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww, Chewy, we love uuu <3 they look so happy together <3


----------

